# Trail riding during hunting season



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Since I have gotten Montana, I am very eager to take him out on the trails. I know it's hunting season and I plan on getting bright orange clothes to not only deck myself out in them, but Montana as well.
I also plan on getting bells and placing them on the saddle, bridle and breastplate.

What other precautions should one take when going out on a trail ride during hunting season?


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Since I rely on area farmers for our trails, We always check to see if anyone is hunting that day or weekend before we head out. Its usually pretty obvious here where the hunters are, just listen for the gun fire. Its muzzleloader season here now, they really make a big BOOM :shock: 
I wear an orange vest too.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

I would nix the bells on the bridle -- probably hard on the horse's ears. Saddle and breastplate are lots for most bells. 

I try to avoid going out in the early morning or just before dusk -- hunters tend to be more active then. And, definitely, as mentioned, if you can, check out with the landowner where you are going. Also, there may be some properties that don't allow hunters too. As well as some places don't allow hunting on Sundays. While this isn't 100% reliable, it narrows the chances.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I would most likely be trail riding on state park land.

I will nix the bells on the bridle.. i guess I was over doing it so we would be heard.

I'll see if I can contact the state parks around me and see if hunting is allowed.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

That would be your best bet Appy. I know the state parks here have designated hunting areas and some only certain days of the week. Check with your local parks department. 
I do keep bells on my breast collar but they are tiny little bells nothing cow belly :wink: They are mostly for letting wildlife know we are coming but a good loud "SHOO DEER" works just as well :lol: We gab and laugh a lot when we ride so they generally know we are coming. If we are being quiet its the front riders responsibility to holler "shoo deer" once in awhile. Silly I know.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I'm sure when I go on a trail we'll be talking non-stop and if I ever go out alone, I might bring my ipod and listen to music as I sing, just so everyone in the surrounding area knows there's someone there.

I was thinking of getting a cow bell, but I'm going to go with smaller ones.

Thanks so much for your input and help!


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

appylover31803 said:


> I was thinking of getting a cow bell, but I'm going to go with smaller ones.


Ummm... ya! A cow bell is really loud and annoying, not to mention heavy. A goat bell is kind of nice, but I don't think it would work -- both cow and goat bells are designed to hang. You need a version of sleigh-bells. Or, what I did -- go to the dollar store, buy a whack of small bells of different sizes, string them on a line tying each one off so they don't slide together and attach to tack as needed.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

ahh ok. I'll go to a dollar store today and pick some up.
Thanks so much!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I have tiny little bells that I used floral wire to wire a bundle of around 5-6 together and then wire to my breast collar
they look like this 









And sound like this


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

All you need is snow and you'd have a perfect sleigh horse!

I like it though! It's not over powering, just enough to be heard.

Thanks so much Maureen!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Vidaloco said:


> I do keep bells on my breast collar but they are tiny little bells nothing cow belly :wink: They are mostly for letting wildlife know we are coming but a good loud "SHOO DEER" works just as well :lol:


Ha-ha-ha.... I bet my horse will be more spooked by that "shoo"... 

I usually ride very quiet (and by myself most of the time) so can get to the deer as close as 5 feet or so. There are LOTS of them around and they don't care that much about horses. 

Appy, check with the park department of your state/county. They have info on area and dates for hunting season. I was told the WORST time to ride is couple weeks after Thanksgiving (when there are lots of drunk hunters around :roll: ). Best to go in the mid of the day, and (thank God!) I havn't heard about any accidents in area...


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks Kitten.

The one place where I would ride, I can't find on the map! Apparently there's no state park there, so I guess it's just either a trail or someone's property.

The one state park by my house does have hunting, but only in areas that don't look to be where people normally go (Tom and I haven't gone there)

I think I'll just call them up and ask, and ask some friends that have been in the area longer.


----------



## Kentucky (Aug 2, 2008)

I would definely have hunter orange on, and nix the bells. Those hunters may have payed $10 and up per acre. And, unhappy paid hunters equal a unhappy landowner, and that meants no more trail.
If its a guide hunt, the costs run from $5000 to the sky's the limit, that just of one week hunt.. 

You could also talk to hunters, if their any like they are here, you know them on sight. Local cafes, burger joints, and any place like that are a good place to look .

You might talk to game guides,if you do it right, You might even get a job riding as a wrangler. They could tell you were would be a safe place to ride.

We as hunters and horse poeple have enough enemies, and we can work together, to kept each other safe and help in our goals. 

If the hunter owns the land and doesn't live on it. They might welcome someone to trail ride on it, in the off season. This would kept any eye out for proachers, big bucks, and varos ting that they won't see if they ain't there but few weeks a year.

Appy
I hope this gives you a few ideas on how to deal with hunters and hunting season, Good luck and stay safe


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Thank you so much Kentucky.
I have no purchased any bells yet. I need to wait for a new saddle before I can go out anyways. I just like getting a lot of information and being prepared.

I was thinking that the bells would annoy the hunters,'cause I would think the sound would drive away any animals they may be hunting (I believe it's deer season over here?)

I think I'll drive down the path today and check it out. Hopefully there will be a sign saying where the trail is and then I could track down which park it belongs to. If not, I'll just ask my BO since she's gone on that trail before.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Bells are a good idea, but you do have a point. :?
I think you should wear a vest, & definitely call up.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I was at Walmart the other night. They have a whole hunting section and I saw a bright orange jacket. Going to pick em up one of those.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Kentucky know your point about land owners and hunters. I maintain about 5 miles of trails on a neighbors land. I mow a path, trim trees and keep trash picked up. His sons hunt the land during hunting season. I stopped to see him yesterday and I guess one of his sons was disappointed I hadn't mowed the trails back to his deer stand and feeders. I figured he would want it grown over. :? The deer will use our trails and his sons will use them for setting up their blinds and for ease of access to areas otherwise difficult to get to. Its a win win situation for all of us. We get use of the land during all but deer hunting and a bit of turkey season. They get some maintainance for easier access to hunting areas. We feel pretty fortunate. I don't mind sticking to the dirt roads for a few months out of the year. 
Have fun Appy let us know how it goes with Montana. Nothing like trail riding with a horse that enjoys it too.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Thanks.
I might be going on a trail ride with Montana tomorrow!
I'm super excited! It all depends if we can get a trailer tomorrow and how well he loads. My fingers are crossed everything goes well!

If I am going out in a group (we are going early tomorrow morning) would I need bells? or should I hold off on them?


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

I would do bright orange or hot pink leg wraps too, you can do vet wrap in bright colors. But to be honost, I never ride trails during hunting season, only on Sundays. No hunting on Sundays. I have 80 acres and won't even trail ride on my own land during hunting season because you never know when there will be a crazy shoot first look second jerk out there. I would also make sure you have something bright orange on your head. Maybe you could wrap your brow-band with bright orange vet wrap....

I dont know... if it were me... I would stick to sunday riding during hunting season... 

And no - I'm not saying all hunters are crazy before I get brutally attacked, my husband is a hunter... what I'm saying is... you never know when that one crazy jerk that isnt even supposed to be out there is going to be out there... I used to sing loudly when I did ride during hunting season......


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I know exactly what you mean Farmpony.. about hunters.

I do have bright pink polos, and I also have bright pink vet wrap that I could wrap my helmet in. OH my gosh, I'm going to have fun doing that! hehe

I'll get an orange jacket or vest today at walmart... if I dont, I do have an orange polo I could put on over all my clothes.

I'll run to the tack store and see if they have orange vet wrap I could use instead of the pink.

If I take Montana, my brother got me this cool saddle pad. It's white and blue, but it really stands out on Montana. Other than that I have a black and dark purple pad.

ummm, anything else I'm forgetting? This is going to be my first real trail ride on a seasoned trail horse in a LONG TIME


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

I ride only on my own property during the hunt. I have 160 acres, but not many trails. I still wore orange anyway and I still use the bells. Any hunter that doesn't like them certainly isn't going to say anything to me when (s)he is trepassing! However, I really don't think the bells would mess up the hunt. Most hunters don't stalk -- they chase or they sit. Only bow hunters stalk. The other thing is that most hunters go out early and are back by 10 AM for breakfast unless they got something. Then it's time for a brewsky or two and settle down for a nap. The ambitious go back out around 4 PM and that's the hunt. I usually go out late morning for my rides. However, it is always best to be extra safe for that stray Yahoo that was mentioned above. 

Hope your ride was a success!


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

...yeah.... remember on Sunday's there is no hunting.... :wink:


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I went out on trails both Saturday and Sunday. Boy is my bum sore! lol

I had an awesome time. Unfortunately, we weren't able to get a trailer, so Montana had to stay behind. But i rode a very nice little paint. He was a blast to ride.

I actually found out the trail we went on isn't owned my state land and that no hunting is allowed anywhere around it.

I didn't wear orange  

I did see a bear though! Pretty scary seeing a bear on horseback. Thankfully he just looked at us and then went up the hill.

Sunday was a ride for St. Jude's children's hospital. That was a 13 mile ride. It was lots of fun, but about 3/4 of the way through, my bum, right ankle and back were hurting me. I kept doing stretches and stuff, but the only thing that helped is when I got out of the saddle.

Anything to help with that?

To sum it all up, I had an awesome time and will hopefully go on the trails very soon.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

appylover31803 said:


> I did see a bear though! Pretty scary seeing a bear on horseback. Thankfully he just looked at us and then went up the hill.
> 
> Sunday was a ride for St. Jude's children's hospital. That was a 13 mile ride. It was lots of fun, but about 3/4 of the way through, my bum, right ankle and back were hurting me. I kept doing stretches and stuff, but the only thing that helped is when I got out of the saddle.
> 
> Anything to help with that?


Glad your ride was a success. Bears don't usually bother horses I find. The trail-ready horses here generally just stop and look. And usually need some encouragement to continue past the "bear point". Moose tend to be a bigger problem; many horses freak out when they see / smell one.

Sore bum? Buy a tush-kush at greenhawk. I have to get one for my husband actually. 
Sore back? I wonder if you were too stiff? On a long ride, I find you really need to let your lower back roll and bend with the strides.
Ankle? Just one side? Maybe not sitting quite right, but some ankle circles while riding would help I think.
Generally speaking, if this was your first long ride, those aches and pains are normal. It'll come together as you go out more.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Well I found out yesterday why I was so achey  It's that time of the month again. So that explains everything. 
I am going to buy something for my tush. I think it would really benefit me 

I'm glad the horses didn't freak out at all. I was more nervous than my horse! lol
I grew up in a suburb where the largest predator I saw was a fox, so seeing a bear in person was pretty frightening!

I'm sure the more I spend in the saddle, the more I'll get used to it and the less sore I will be.

I can see why people go on trails, It's SO much fun!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Sorry to hear Montana had to stay home. Glad you had a good time though. I love trail riding, makes owning a horse worth every oat and scrap of hay. 
Cashel makes a nice tush cushion. I think they make them for English and western saddles. 

On long rides I take my feet out of the stirrups whenever I can. Just dangling your legs, letting your hips stretch out and moving your feet/ankles around helps a bunch. We stop every hour and I always do some stretches, Back, inner thigh etc. helps too. I will also do some hip twists in the saddle. Arms out to the side twist both ways at the hip. I can't go more than 2-3 hours without getting off for a few minutes or I get really cranky.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I did take my feet out of the stirrups a couple time, but when the irons tapped him in the side, he'd go into a jog.

I was thinking about getting off on the trail ride on Sunday and walking a bit, but I was afraid I wouldn't be able to get back INTO the saddle 

I think I'll do that next time.

Thanks so much for the tips!

And yes Vida, trail riding is amazing!


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Just a couple of tips...When you take your feet out of the stirrups, put your legs between them and your horse. 
If you get off and your alone look for a nice hole or hill to put your horse on with you on the uphill side. Tighten your girth first then get on. If your with a group, never feel bad about asking for a boost. Trust me there are lots of folks who need a block or a boost.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

ohh ok. I'll do that next time. I'll practice at home 

I'm glad I got a shorter horse rather than a taller horse, so hopefully on a trail I won't have a problem getting back on.

I have told my mom and Tom that I will never go out on a trail alone. I'm too much of a worrier.


----------



## PG'sGal4ever (Sep 25, 2008)

I use my Hot pink or Lime green saddle pad and I also wear a Bright colored sweatshirt. My friend has a breast collar, halter and tail wrap thats bright.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

Since I hunt and I take my horses hunting, I do a lot of riding during the hunting season. It's a 7 mile ride in from where I park the truck/trailer to where we pitch our tent. And we usually make that trip several times. Once to haul in the tent and sleeping bags, Once more to haul in hay/feed for the horses. Sometimes like this weekend. We get away from home late and have to ride up the canyon in the dark. The night ride we did Thursday evening riding into camp was one of the most enjoyable rides I've done this year. We had a half moon shining through the trees, it was fairly warm. Just very pleasant.

Here is a daytime picture of some of the trails we ride while hunting.











My friend on his horse leading one of my mares are we go to pick up an elk









This is the canyon we ride up. My truck is at the very far end.


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

Wow! It looks beautiful there! Where is that?

I'm going on another trail ride tomorrow, but Montana's coming! I'm so super excited!
We are heading out early... horses are getting on the trailer around 8:30... we'll probably head out around 9-9:30 and make it to the trail around 10. Me and my 2 friends are going. Not sure if anyone else is yet, but I'm SUPER excited!!!!


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

North Eastern Utah

Here is a picture from a couple of weeks ago. The leaves are all gone now.


----------



## Solon (May 11, 2008)

Just remember hunter orange won't always help you. There are some stupid hunters out there. Horses are killed under their riders every year, even with hunter orange. I work for state fish and wildlife and it seems like you hear of this every couple of years just with our agency.

If you can avoid going out in hunting areas - you can find these out by going to your local fish and wildlife offices, you are better off.

No matter how prepared you are, there's nothing to prepare against some of the anxious stupid hunters. We had a woman killed by a young hunter who thought she was a bear.

If you decide to go, just know it's a risk, bells or orange gear.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Wow.......gorgeous trails. =O LOL!
These tips are very helpful.


----------

